# Questions Abound



## Schaeffer (Sep 18, 2014)

I am just getting into painting. With that in mind I still have a considerable amount to learn. I have a DVD workshop series that I purchased to help me learn. I am still in the process of trying to get all the materials that I need. But I am having issues locating a few of the items. 

Who makes/sells ARTWORKS Paint? I have done multiple Google searches trying to find the answer. Obviously the name is giving me a lot of problems. I either get results about Artwork, or Painting, or etc, etc. Never the answer that I am looking for. If this type of paint is no longer available, or is not available in the US, what is a good alternative? Chroma A2, Golden, Liquitex? I am looking for something that comes in 100-200ML Bottles. 

Does Chroma still make the Atelier Liquefying Medium? I have contacted Jerry's Artarama, Dick Blicks, and ColdSnow and no one seems to have it or the ability to order it. Based on the commentary in the video, there really doesn't sound like there is a viable alternative. He doesn't even recommend water as the viscosity will be completely different than what is needed. 

Also having trouble locating the Chroma Atelier Moulding Paste. I purchased Chroma's Modeling Paste not realizing that they aren't the same name. I have no idea if they are the same product, or roughly the same product or not. 

Any help with these items would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

I wouldn't get too hung up on materials just yet, I take it you are not being held up because of not finding what you want? I use Cryla Acrylics, System 3. Really good paints. I am just starting out too. 

Maybe the DVD's are stating which make of paint to use? I would take it with a pinch of salt. Nothing wrong with promotional stuff, but don't take it as absolute. The only paints I would steer clear of are the really cheap ones. I bought some when I started out, best thing about them are the little plastic tubs they are stored in. I wash them out and keep my proper paints (once I have mixed up a colour, diluted it etc) as by snapping the lid back on they last for months. Very handy as if I have some spare time, I can do a bit more painting for a half hour or whatever, before going to work

At the moment I am having to use woodwork type white primer paint I have run out of the proper Acrylic, its a challenge to use as you got to wash the brush out often before it dries. Don't be scared to mess around with household water based paint! you can get some interesting results.


----------



## Kap (Oct 4, 2014)

Schaeffer said:


> Any help with these items would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Schaeffer, I agree with Rob.

Be open-minded and flexible about using anything available to make art. New methods get realized by chance through experimenting; this is an important part of developing your own vision.


----------



## RobWilkinson (Mar 31, 2014)

Biggest danger to anything like Art is buying all the proper gear and getting all the right books and DVD's and then talking the talk..but producing little, if anything at all. Don't fall into that trap


----------

